# Bbq



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I passed up muzzle loader opening day to cook for my parents 60th anniversary. I did butts for that which I will freeze for the party next weekend. I also did ribs and a fattie for my family tonite while I was at it. Here are some pics.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I can see I didn't put enough cheese on the one I did. Was great, but more cheese was needed.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> I can see I didn't put enough cheese on the one I did. Was great, but more cheese was needed.


Make sure to seal the ends and the seams in the meat real good to keep the cheese from escaping.


----------

